# 94 v6 hardbody help



## Gehaud (Mar 3, 2012)

ok so heres whats going on. 1994 nissan d21 pickup v6 mt, it starts up and runs fine. then after it warms up it starts to shutter and backfire outa the exhaust. it looses power and wont go past 2000 rpms. replaced plugs, wires cap and rotor 6mts ago. im at a loss. any help would b awsome. thx


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those are typically the symptoms of a bad distributor.


----------



## Gehaud (Mar 3, 2012)

wat about the possibily of a clogged cat of faulty egr valve?


----------



## Gehaud (Mar 3, 2012)

oh yeah the check engine light is NOT on


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Another possibility is a bad MAF or the harness connector pins may have oxidation on them.


----------

